# Skype working?



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Skype working for you guys?

Etisilat and Du both are not working as of now.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

No, there's a global interruption.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Wooops ! I thought it got banned here  thanks!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

No message on their website about any issues.
My Skype is coming and going.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We received a memo


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

https://twitter.com/SkypeSupport here is the memo


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Ah, here's another one. Silly of me to assume it would be on their front page...

Skype heartbeat ? check the current performance of Skype features


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I just put it down to Du being its usual pants self in the afternoon.


----------



## Frankestein3 (May 13, 2021)

Skype does work in Dubai. If Etisalaat has blocked the same, you can always switch over to alternatives like Webex, Gomeetnow, Gotomeeting, R-HUB web conferencing servers etc. These work well and are easy to use.


----------

